# My own jon boat conversion...



## rdneckhntr (May 13, 2007)

I was asked to post pics of my jonboat conversion so here it is. My dad bought me this boat 3 years ago and it had in the regular jon boat metal seats with green carpet. I took those out and put in three 8x1s for seats. A couple weeks ago I decided to completely redo the whole thing. I pulled everything out and built framing for the decks with aluminum studs and then decked it with 1/2 treated plywood.


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 13, 2007)

I still plan on painting it olive and either building or buying a trailor for it. Ill try and find pics of what it looked like before I started changing things.


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2007)

Very nice job  I have thought of doing some thing like that to my boat. I don't have the tools or I am just not sure on what to do lol. For now I am very happy with what I got. Maybe some day I will get brave and do some thing like that.

Also how did you get that carpet to stick to the sides and on the floor were there isn't any wood?


fishfever


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2007)

Sharp looking boat! Thanks for posting the pics! =D>


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 13, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Also how did you get that carpet to stick to the sides and on the floor were there isn't any wood?
> 
> 
> fishfever



Some kind of carpet glue... I let my dad do that part because he's been in the carpet business forever. Ill ask him tonight.


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 13, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Sharp looking boat! Thanks for posting the pics! =D>



Thanks and no prob 8)


----------

